# ARQUITECTURA DIVERSA PARA VARIAR



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

Hola gente,

Este es un thread que deseo compartir con la comunidad forística interesada sobre hitos arquitectónicos variados que se ubican en Trujillo en su mayoría y otros en algunas ciudades del país y el mundo.

Tengo como fuente a la Revista del C.A.P. La Libertad, edición 1 año 2009 y edición 2 año 2010, asi como también el suplemento del diario La Industria ESPACIOS sobre la misma temática.

Hoy dia empezaré con el siguiente edificio:

*Nueva Sede del Dojo Inicial de la Asiciación Religiosa Sukio Mahikari.*























































*PD: Un error de Edición de la revista repite el texto en lugar de continuarlo por lo que la memoria descriptiva queda incompleta.*


----------



## CHIMUCHIK (May 23, 2007)

Muy interesante el thread Sky, me hubiese gustado ver mas fotos interiores, el local se ve bien, fuera de lo común.


----------



## Trujillo_Rocks (Nov 25, 2006)

siempre me llamo la atencion la arquitectura de este local... ahora ya masomenos puedo ver como es por dentro. Gracias por el aporte  Espero de la misma manera conocer mas de otros hitos arquitectonicos.


----------



## DefKoRnes (Dec 17, 2008)

Este es un hito arquitectónico relativamente nuevo de nuestra ciudad y que le aporta bastante a la belleza de la Avenida Larco.


----------



## Limeñito (Mar 13, 2007)

Por su entorno, me recuerda, en algo al menos, al Paseo de las Musas de Chiclayo.

Me gustaría ver imágenes más grandes y detalladas de los exteriores.


----------



## Trujillo_Rocks (Nov 25, 2006)

^^ si? no le veo nada.. pero nada de parecido


----------



## sileno (May 7, 2010)

me parece una solución equívoca, partiendo el espacio por el eje, con colores (por lo que se ve) chillones, el remarco de la centralidad dirigida hacia el altar me parece pueril, el tratamiento de las superficies grandilocuente y artificioso, y la fachada de un disminuido taj mahal, demasiado alegórico para mi gusto

talvez responda a los intereses y gustos de los usuarios pero a mi no me gusta


----------



## elmiocid (Mar 11, 2006)

Limeñito said:


> Por su entorno, *me recuerda, en algo al menos, al Paseo de las Musas de Chiclayo.*
> Me gustaría ver imágenes más grandes y detalladas de los exteriores.


:nuts::nuts::nuts::nuts:


----------



## antonio32133 (Aug 24, 2008)

:lol::lol:, no le veo ningun parecido, quizas lo diras por la portada :lol:


----------



## Imanol (Dec 26, 2005)

Yo si le veo un aire en el tratamiento exterior y en la fachada xD.

Los interiores lucen ok, pero el exterior no me gusta mucho, ni el portico de ingreso.


----------



## Herbie Fully Loaded (Aug 28, 2009)

Qué bonito se ve el Dojo. Me parece que tienen uno más grande en San Isidro.


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

A mi se me hace un diseño un tanto extraño pero no me resulta desagradable. Como salas de uso mixto -segun el plano- pues se ve con adecuada distribución y orden.

Gracias por comentar, continuaré subiendo mas de estos hitos para que sea motivo de crítica y aportes.


----------



## roberto_vp (Feb 8, 2008)

Interesante. Lo que no me agrada del todo es el pórtico de ingreso, demasiado recargado. El volumen de la recepción juega bien con el tema oriental.

¡Muy buen thread!


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

Me gusta el interior


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

Gracias por sus comentarios variados, ahora muestro algo de arquitectura de hace muchos siglos atras. El complejo arqueológico El Brujo, para los interesados y amantes de la arqueología.


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

Excelente info e imàgenes


----------



## Imanol (Dec 26, 2005)

^^
+1

La arquitectura preshipanica mochica me encanta, me parece interesante por esos relieves que tiene, en los que muchas veces se expresa lo que ellos eran como sociedad.


----------



## CHIMUCHIK (May 23, 2007)

:master::master::master::master: Los Moche


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

A mi me gusta este tipo de arquitectura pre-hispánica, formas sencillas y ortogonales predominantes, geográficamente muy bien ubicados (mucho mejor de lo que actualmente lo hacen nuestras ciudades) y como se conservan esos colores en los murales...


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

La arquitectura pre hispánica es inspiradora, fuente de mucha inspiraciòn. Si ellos con la limitaciòn de los materiales y maquinarias actuales pudieron hacer todo eso... imaginen que pudieron hacer con lo que tenemos nosotros.. ah pero si... eso es lo que nosotros hacemos ahora... el modernismo no es nada sin estas influencias!

Muy interesante Jhona, este thread es sumamente interesante.


----------

